# Police Officer Merrill Bruguier



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Merrill Bruguier

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Cheyenne River Sioux Tribal Police Department
Tribal Police*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 9, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 14 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 9, 2010
*Incident Location:* South Dakota
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Merrill Bruguier was killed in a single vehicle crash at the intersection of S.D. Highway 63 and U.S. Highway 212.

Officer Bruguier had served with the Cheyenne River Sioux Tribal Police Department for 14 years.

Agency Contact Information
Cheyenne River Sioux Tribal Police Department
2001 Main Street
PO Box 590
Eagle Butte, SD 57625

Phone: (605) 964-2155

_*Please contact the Cheyenne River Sioux Tribal Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Bruguier.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP


----------

